# Shell-less, Albino, and Normal Turtles



## Albinoboidsetc

Just to lighten things up. There were only 4 Shell-less produced, so they are kinda rare. 







I was making candies for family and friends around here and ran out of chocolate so I made some shell-less turtles. Then I realized I was kind of a nerd and took this picture. But I'm pretty sure there are at least a few other nerds on this site who might get a laugh out of this.


----------



## moswen

HAHAHA!!!

well, i don't care how rare these are i'm not dropping $3,000 on a shell-less, defenseless tortoise. it'd get eaten within a 2 minute period at my house.


----------



## Albinoboidsetc

Yeah it looks like none of the shell-less ones survived that long after the pics were taken. Oh well they usually show up around this time every year, maybe if I am lucky I can produce a Sulcata version lol


----------



## Torty Mom

I am cracking up! That is just tooooooo funny! Thanks for making me laugh!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

You got my attention at first! Cookies look good.


----------



## Angi

I am an even bigger nerd/dork. It took me half the day to get up the nerve to look. I was affraid I would see something awful. LOL!


----------

